# New Hyatt owner. When can Hyatt enroll me in their system?



## Hyatt7788 (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently purchased a timeshare at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge. The new recorded deed has been sent out to Hyatt more than two weeks ago.

I haven't received any communication from Hyatt yet. When will Hyatt enroll me as the new owner and setup an account for me so that I can start to use my vacation club membership?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 8, 2011)

We closed on our Hyatt timeshare (Sunset Harbor in Key West) on July 22 of this year and it took until September 13 before we were in the system.  It was probably another couple weeks before we got our welcome kit in the mail.


----------



## Hyatt7788 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you very much for the information.

So I guess I have to wait for few more weeks.


----------



## Hyatt7788 (Nov 16, 2011)

*My account is setup now.*

Finally, some Hyatt people emailed me my account information today. So it took them about 3 weeks.

So it's pretty quick. I did call Hyatt resale people and chased them. So this might help too.


----------

